# Hellppp please! Htv for beanies?



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

wow i never realized that HTV doesnt work on %100 acrylic beanies! im a vendor at a big biker event this weekend i thought i could use my htv on beanies no problem and heat press oh boy ami wrong? 

Has anyone tried it like went agaisnt the directions and tried it anyways?
siser says you can i dont have siser i head it can be cheap and isnt very durable?

i have sportlite film, gorilla grip, flock, thermoflex, fashion film, heat transfer vinyl from stahls has anyone used these on 100 percent acrylic beanies? 

if not have you tried any other HTV i can get from stahls? they are down the street from me in chandler so i go there alot and only place i get my HTV from. Ima lso wondering where everyone gets their htv from because sometimes stahls doesnt have what i need and im mostly SOL 

also heard you can do heat transfer on beanies? anyone tried this?
i have neenah opaque for my darks 
THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!!!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

depends on the beanie style

post a pic


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i found this in my documents

it should work with your thermoflex,
just don't overheat it and peel warm, not hot


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

into the T said:


> i found this in my documents
> 
> it should work with your thermoflex,
> just don't overheat it and peel warm, not hot


WELL IS SO DIDNT WORK FOR ME i even tried premiun plus which has a 5 star rating for stretch, i pressed at 280. i ended up just making them shirts instead but what this did bring me to do was order and embroidery machine!!!!! so i have the brother se400 coming and will be on to a new chapter to add to my tshirt business lol


----------



## hongfunclothing (Oct 16, 2014)

Depends on the beanies material and the film quality .
Anyway, i think embroidery is better for beanies


----------



## write2meg (Jan 23, 2018)

hongfunclothing said:


> Depends on the beanies material and the film quality .
> Anyway, i think embroidery is better for beanies


Yes you absolutely right! Vinyl should Never be used on 100 percent acrylic beanies lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

